# Christmas tree up



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Christmas tree up....presents wrapped....bring it on, Fat Boy!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

I applaud you, so much easier than cleaning pine needles...from twenty years back


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> View attachment 24651
> 
> Christmas tree up....presents wrapped....bring it on, Fat Boy!



Oh, jujube, I applaud you! :applause2::applause2::applause2: That is so great! I put up an 18" replica of a "Charlie Brown" tree and thought I was doing good, but you win! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

I was tempted, very tempted to do this this year, but put up the big tree probably for the last time.  I got this off Facebook.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Modern nativity scene:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, what creativity!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll be laughing out loud for awhile!


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> I was tempted, very tempted to do this this year, but put up the big tree probably for the last time.  I got this off Facebook.



Aww..  Well at least you're thinking in the right direction. Darned funny anyway. I like the idea.


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the laughs Jujube.   Since I just got home I'm not going to put up a tree this year or even my little log Christmas cabin.  I did buy a pretty wreath at Costco today and hubby will put it on the door in the morning.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

We both actually got to stay home for Christmas this year.  Nobody is in the hospital, recovering from surgery, needs visiting, needs housesitting or anything else, so I went all out for the first time in about five years.  It's very nice to have the house decorated.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

The ladder tree is actually kind of pretty


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I like the ladder too... I might try that next year.

:cool2:


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm getting some great ideas for next year:


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, the choices, the choices:

It's cooooooommmmmmiiiinnnnggg for you.....
 

Yay!  Now you know what to do with all that leftover paper:
 

OK, I don't even know what to say about this one:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> View attachment 24651
> 
> Christmas tree up....presents wrapped....bring it on, Fat Boy!



Love it!  HAHAHAHAHA!  Very clever!


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 18, 2015)

It's been several years since I put up a tree. I go to my daughter's house on Christmas Eve plus the fact that no one usually comes around until after Christmas so no one would see it but me. That's why I just  don't bother with it.  This way I don't have to worry about keeping the cat out of the tree.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2015)

Jujube, you are the bomb.  :lofl: So not what I was expecting too, too, too funny.  Thanks for hitting the funny bone just when I needed it.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> The ladder tree is actually kind of pretty



Agree, I'm thinking if ever I should become possessed and feel the need to decorate in the future, I'll pull out a step ladder and copy the design.


----------



## Ina (Dec 18, 2015)

For those not sure which of Santa's list they're on.....


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

So cute Ina! Hahahahahahaha.


----------

